

7.0 Earthquake Hits Myanmar/Thailand - fezzl
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/24/myanmar.quake/

======
shawndumas
[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/us...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0002aes.php)

